
I released my own Visual Studio Code Extension Pack and here is how you can too - lampe3
https://dev.to/lampewebdev/i-released-my-own-visual-studio-code-extension-pack-and-here-is-how-you-can-too-5g87
======
Kipters
You can add an "extensions.json" file inside of your workspace's .vscode
directory with a list of recommended extensions[0]. The first time a new
coworker joins the team, he only needs to pull the project and open it in
VSCode, the editor will notice the file and prompt you to install the
recommended extensions. The same thing can be done in the devcontainer.json
file[1].

If you put the remote development extension in the "local" recommended, and
the required extensions in the "remote" recommended, the requirements for the
onboarding of a new team member boil down to "install VSCode, Docker and
docker-compose"

[0] [https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/editor/extension-
gallery#...](https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/editor/extension-
gallery#_workspace-recommended-extensions)

[1] [https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/remote/remote-
overview](https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/remote/remote-overview)

~~~
stevenpetryk
It takes very little effort to not say “he” and be more inclusive.

~~~
newvoiceoldphne
It takes less effort to not be offended

------
qntmfred
> People forget what extensions they have installed

automatically sync your settings into a Gist with
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=Shan.cod...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=Shan.code-
settings-sync)

bonus - if you work on multiple machines, it'll automatically update from one
machine to the next too

~~~
Kipters
You can also list them with `code --list-extensions` [0]

[0]: [https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/editor/extension-
gallery#...](https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/editor/extension-
gallery#_command-line-extension-management)

------
gravypod
One day I hope someone builds a VS Code distribution that comes as a 1-step
setup as an IDE for "all" languages. So long as you have docker (or snap or
whatever is favorable then) you can install a plugin and get LSPs, linters,
code building, etc setup for "all" languages. Also autocomplete for things
like proto/thrift files would be cool (by finding .proto and .thift files,
running code gen, and indexing that in the language server).

One can dream...

~~~
peternicky
Not sure why that would be useful to anyone. One of the benefits of vscode is
how well it is architected, enabling users to customize the experience with
nearly zero effort. This is primarily enabled via a rich extensions API.

It’s pretty obvious but to be clear, included support by default for all
languages would degrade performance with little value to most users, since
most users work only with a handful of languages.

Personally, I love that I can setup my default extensions that run across all
projects/repos, then when I want to work in a language or use a tool not in my
typical workflow, I can configure this with a few clicks or by updating a JSON
file.

------
finchisko
Bit offtopic. But I'm looking for extensios, that will allow me to set
pernament filter on directories that are displayed in the explorer (sidebar).
I quite often need to check some source file from node_modules and scrolling
through all installed modules is painful. I wish I could filter those
directories, like you can do in search (files to include/exclude).

~~~
zenojevski
Look for "Files: Exclude" within VSCode Settings.

Edit: additionally, the sidebar explorer now supports type-to-search.

------
dmortin
Compared to Emacs extensions where you simply eval your new function and it
becomes part of the editor this process is quite complicated.

Those who don't know Emacs can't really understand how quick it is to write
extensions for emacs.

I wonder why VSCode could not replicate this simplicity instead of creating
package.json files and stuff.

~~~
eitland
I have been quiet about this until now, and this will probably go against some
grain here, but here is a question:

If emacs is so much more extensible, why is there so much better language
support for mainstream languages in VSCode?

I couldn't find support for Angular with Typescript. Java support isn't
anywhere near the big three (Netbeans, Eclipse and IntelliJ) and even the
newcomer VSCode has decent Java support these days.

You'd think that the most extensible IDE with the smartest users should have
support for most stuff one needs on a day to day basis?

~~~
casion
What do you consider "better language support"?

Most emacs users are happy working at the level of "code with some
completion", and generally don't want much more.

I write Java in emacs (Ive used netbeans and intellij quite a bit as well) and
I cant say I've wanted anything that I dont have.

So... what might I want that you have found to not be available?

~~~
newvoiceoldphne
I triedVS Code and found it to be not as enjoyable as emacs. Sure, it makes
some things easier, but emacs is light years ahead in functionality. I think
most of the shortcomings could be addressed with a couple of projects.

